# Hi guys :)



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't know how I never found this forum before now? I recognize a few familiar names, glad to see you all, looks like a fun place...and a person can't have too much Halloween and haunting! :jol: Love these emoticons too!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home Otherworldly. Yes, this forum seems to draw in haunters from everywhere. You'll enjoy it here for sure. See you in the threads, and for a really hauntingly good time, try the chat room.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard otherworldly.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome otherworldly.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome ow


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

otherworldly said:


> I don't know how I never found this forum before now?


I don't know either? But welcome!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, otherworldly!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey, I remember you. It has been some time since I have seen you. Welcome.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks guys! What a wonderful, warm welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to our forum otherworldly. I hope you can put up with the crazies here.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Otherworldly - Welcome to the group! Look forward to swapping trade secrets with you :jol:


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Welcome to the group Otherworldly.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome to the Board otherworldly


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to this bastion of madness.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Otherworldly, Glad to have you here.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the darkside otherworldly!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome...you are among fiends...I mean friends...HAHAHAH


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome OW!! Glad to have you. Here.


----------

